# Hyster after C-Sect



## cargo (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr. A did the C-Section and called in Dr. B (different practice) to do a hysterectomy d/t placenta previa accreta. 
I'm billing for Dr. B. Can I bill 59525 (an add-on code) alone, or do I need to use a standard hysterectomy code? Payor is Medicaid. 

TIA, 
Carol Wright, CPC


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 22, 2011)

Was Dr B an assist for DrA?


----------



## cargo (Aug 24, 2011)

No, Dr. B came in after C-Sect to do hyster - separate Op Report.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 29, 2015)

Did anyone have any thoughts on this?  I'm having a similar scenario. Dr B has his own note for the hysterectomy following c-section.  In another separate case I have, Dr B did act an an asst surgeon freeing the bladder from the placenta/uterus/cervix in order for Dr A to complete the hysterectomy.


----------



## csperoni (Jun 29, 2015)

I have billed several times as Dr. B called in AFTER delivery (NOT assisting) and always use the hysterectomy code (58150, 58180, 58200, 58210).  I don't think I have ever had an issue being paid.  And it certainly is preferable as the standard codes are more highly valued.  -52 would not be inappropriate if Dr. B is using the same incision Dr. A created without additional exposure.
If Dr. B did assist, then 59525 would probably be correct.  Assuming C-section assist is billed 59514-80.  59525 specifies an add on to 59514.  Don't quote me on this, but I believe some carriers will not pay for an assist on 1 code and primary on another the same day.  If that were the case, I would bill the hysterectomy only using 58150-58210.


----------

